# Forum Home Renovation Decking  Brisbane building regulations

## russall

Hi, 
 I have just spoken to the Brisbane City Council, who politely refused to answer any of my questions and suggested I contact a Building certifier. 
I am reluctant to contact one just to get some free advice, so I search the forum but am still a little puzzled, so here is my plan and two questions regarding it. 
My Brick Base, weatherboard house sits 6.5 meters ground level from the fenceline.
I have just Jackhammered up the Patio in front of the house, as it was built right up agains the wood and bearers, Joists under had rotted. 
I would like to build a ground level deck, with 450mm clearance dug under out 4 meters from the house, ground level giving me 2.5meters from the fence line.
There is no sewage or any other utilities near the proposed build.    
1. Do I need permission for a ground level deck to replace the patio.
2. Is 2.5 meters enough gap from the front fence line. 
Thanks for reading.

----------


## Bloss

A Queenslander will have to confirm the local regs, but this is a BCA class 10 structure and would usually be exempt from building or planning (siting) approval. Replacement/ maintenance of an existing structure is usually exempt too.

----------


## russall

Thanks Oldbloss.   Is there any ruling you know of about how close to the front fence the deck can be, or am I getting mixed up with Water tank rules with adjacent properties rules.

----------


## Bloss

Setbacks from front or other boundaries aren't usually a problem with low decks and other such structures, but really you need to talk to someone with local Brisbane knowledge. Even just cruise around the neighbourhood, find a similar deck to what you propose and just knock on the door and ask. Most people will be so relieved you aren't selling them something or trying to save their soul they'll tell you all you need to know!   :Biggrin:

----------


## russall

If someone knocked on my door asking about a deck I built out the back, I'd probably chew their ear off and make them look at the before and after pics! ha ha 
Thanks again.

----------


## kombiman

And a certifier wont give you any free advice either.  Great rort. damhik 
Anything under a meter in Brissy council area is ok.  It is just landscaping  :Wink 1:

----------


## Halfie

I believe if its attached to the house or over 10m2 it needs approval.
I also had a certifier tell me that my proposed 1200 wide timber boardwalk that is 400mm off the ground and at one place 1200 off the fence would have to go through certification, boundary relaxation and also through council.....estimated would take about three months to approval!

----------


## MrT

Not so relevant, as its Melbourne, but my council told me that I wouldn't need a permit if:
 - it was less than 10m2
 - less than 800m from the ground
 - more than 1m from the neighbouring fences
 - did not have enclosed foundations 
....which luckily is what I plan to build!

----------


## Bloss

Rules vary across states and even still some local government areas. He needs informed local advice (Brisbane). He could get it by paying a certifier, or with a bit of luck free on this site!  :2thumbsup:

----------


## skidave

I'm also looking for similar info. I think I'm gonna go ahead and build mine, and if anyone asks, I just replaced the old, rotten one that was already there  :Smilie:

----------


## russall

Thanks for teh advice guys. 
Skidave, just be extra nice to your neighbours for a while and I think you'll be fine.

----------


## skidave

I'm on good terms. Is there anything else you're referring to? ie likelihood of telling the council?

----------


## sean@nthnsw

Wouldn't life be so much easier if all local councils would just provide "Plain English" information to the public about what their require building regulations are for when you just want to build a simple structure or add on !  :Mad:  
It's no bloody wonder that so many people just go ahead and do their own simple Reno's etc with out getting involved with council esoteric planing bulls**t  :Annoyed:  
I'd be more then happy to meet the building regulations and pay for it to be certified once it was done, if they would just "spit it out" and say what it is that I am required by law to comply with, without having to hire a builder/consultant/engineer/local environmental impact statement etc etc every time I just want to build a bloody chook shed or some such thing! :Cry:   
Read this below for an expliantion of what I meen...   In the year 2008, the Lord came unto Noah, who was now living in Australia, and said, 'Once again, the earth has become wicked and over-populated, and I see the end of all flesh before me.  Build another Ark and save 2 of every living thing along with a few good humans.'  He gave Noah the plans, saying, 'You have 6 months to build the Ark before I will start the Unending rain for 40 days and 40 nights.'  Six months later, the Lord looked down and saw Noah weeping in his backyard - but no Ark!!!  'Noah!' He roared , 'I'm about to start the rain! Where's the bloody Ark?'  'Forgive me, Lord,' begged Noah, 'but things have changed. I needed a building permit.   I've been arguing with the inspector about the need for a sprinkler system. My neighbours claim that I've violated the neighbourhood zoning laws by building the Ark in my yard and exceeding the height limitations. We had to go to the Shire Council for a decision.  Then the loacl electricity supplie company demanded a bond be posted for the future costs of moving power lines and other overhead obstructions, to clear the passage for the Ark's move to the sea. I told them that the sea would be coming to us, but they would hear nothing of it.  Getting the wood was another problem. There's a ban on cutting local trees because the Nature Conservation authorities say it will upset the balance of the local ecological system.  I tried to convince them that I needed the wood to save us all from extinction - but no go!  When I started gathering the animals, the RSPCA prosecuted me. They insisted that I was confining wild animals against their will. They argued the accommodation was too restrictive, and it was cruel and inhumane to put so many animals in a confined space.  The traffic authorities said it would take six months after completion of the ark to plan a route to the sea. I told them also that the sea would be coming to my back yard. They threatened to have me committed.  Then the DPI ruled that I couldn't build the Ark until I had arranged and conducted an environmental impact study on your proposed flood.  I'm still trying to resolve a complaint with the Fair Trading group on how many 'Stolen generation' persons I'm supposed to hire for my building crew.  The State Government has insisted that I provide them with a list of the people who want to work so that they can check that they are not from the non designated group.  UNIONS say I can't use my sons. They insist I have to hire only Union workers with Ark-building experience.  To make matters worse, ATO seized all my assets, claiming I'm trying to leave the country illegally with endangered species.     So, forgive me, Lord, but it would take at least 10 years for me to finish this Ark.'  Suddenly the skies cleared, the sun began to shine, and a rainbow stretched across the sky.  Noah looked up in wonder and asked, 'You mean you're not going to destroy the world?'  'No,' said the Lord.  'The Australian Government has beaten me to it.' :Yikes2:  <O :Tongue: </O :Tongue:

----------


## russall

Yes it woud be much better if there was a easy to follow approval process for building and renovations. I think if the system worked better more people would do the right thing.  And for small jobs, the approval process outcosts the cost of the project!??!?! 
I'd heard rumours that the BCC use ariel/satallite photography to spot unapproved rennos, I asked if this was true and the person I had spoken too was not aware of the practice and said 99% of teh busts were from Nieghbours complaints.

----------


## bpj1968

Nillumbik Council (Eltham / Melb) put out a few simple brochures.  re decks - "all decks regardless of value, size, freestanding or attached to a building will require a building permit." 
That seems easy for me and my council ( I know it doesn;t elate to Brisbane.  They are also more than helpful to help you with your permit. 
Except for the planning dept.  I also need a planning permit as I have a "signifigant environment overlay"  I don't one if ANY excavations are over 500mm deep (includeds footings!) or any excavation no matter how deep within 5 metres of "Native vegetation".  What is native vegetation I asked, she said anything, could even be native grasses. 
My council also brought up aerial photos, at least pre 2004, as it didn't show a deck i built back then.

----------

